# Which 3 of these do you hate the most?



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried to think of the biggest "earworm" creators in recent history. An earworm is a tune which never leaves your head (in a BAD way, not a good way!). The 10 "artists" listed are the ones I could think of who created the worst of these horrible things. Celine Dion's "Titanic" theme, Billy Ray Cyrus' "Achy Breaky Heart," Barry Manilow's "Copacabana" to any of the sugary twizz played (distorted?) by Andre Rieu. & Michael Buble is NOT the next Sinatra - he is much much WORSE!!!

I chose Peter Andre (because he is the biggest disgrace to Australia), Billy Ray Cyrus (the biggest earworm ever, and it was apparently ripped off from someone else, to boot) & Celine Dion (hate the movie, but hate the song even more).

So, which three of these do you hate the most?


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Gosh, so many to choose from!!!!! And I can pick only _three?_ LOL


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If you want to add even more, go ahead! This is only scratching the surface, really. I wanted to include *Andrew Lloyd Webber *as well, but I think his music has (an ounce of?) more merit than the guys & gals listed above. It takes some skill to write for voices and orchestra, even though the guy seems to relish ripping off other composers (who are no longer with us) without any shame. He also wrote some good hits which are probably not in the uber-earworm category. Nevertheless, "Music of the Night" from the _Phantom of the Opera _is one of my worst earworms ever. I never want to hear it EVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting poll, member Andre (I'm calling you _member_ Andre to avoid confusion, as there are two Andre names in your options).

I selected Celine Dion. Hate her music. Hate the _Titanic_ theme song. Why? She and the song was so full of it - utterly pretentious. That song would painfully keep ringing and ringing in one's head, thanks to the over loaded commercialism that surrounded that movie.

At least Billy Ray Cyrus presented himself in a way that was more "frank". Dion made herself appeared like some goddess. Irritating!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't choose three because I know only two of them - Rieu and Cyrus. Uhm, and Celine Dion. So it makes three, but still I have nothing to choose from.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Even when I'm not listening to classical I avoid the pop (extreme commercial pop that is) at all costs, so I can't associate a lot of the names to actual ear worms. Really any song you don't care for too much repeated too often becomes an ear worm.

I chose Garth Brooks, Celine Dion, and Barry (I Write the Songs that Make the Whole World Sick) Manilow, the latter of whom I think should be put on trial for cruel and unusual torment of the human race.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I can't choose three because I know only two of them - Rieu and Cyrus. Uhm, and Celine Dion. So it makes three, but still I have nothing to choose from.


I envy you...


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I think it's got to be Billy Ray Cyrus not only for his music but for spawning Miley.

I can think of a few others who would fit into that totally schmaltzy, inoffensive, bland pop line-up there.




























(N.B. The Shadows, however, were pretty cool)

Not a single person but the band Keane really grate on me. Plus anyone in the Paolo Nutini/Jack Johnson/Mika mould.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Billy Ray Cyrus, Barry Manilow, and Andre Rieu are absolutely my votes. All three seem not only utterly pretentious, but have no artistic sensibility above what the public wants. And I just don't like them.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Argus said:


> I think it's got to be Billy Ray Cyrus not only for his music but for spawning Miley.


And that's a good reason for my choosing Billy Ray also...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andre said:


> If you want to add even more, go ahead! This is only scratching the surface, really. I wanted to include *Andrew Lloyd Webber *as well, but I think his music has (an ounce of?) more merit than the guys & gals listed above. It takes some skill to write for voices and orchestra, even though the guy seems to relish ripping off other composers (who are no longer with us) without any shame. He also wrote some good hits which are probably not in the uber-earworm category. Nevertheless, "Music of the Night" from the _Phantom of the Opera _is one of my worst earworms ever. I never want to hear it EVER AGAIN!!!


Most of his musicals contain a few decent songs which already puts him lightyears ahead of anyone else in the poll. Very competitive poll by the way. I voted for Rieu, Dion and Carey.

Carey for trying (and failing) to upgrade poor material and suggest emotion with the twenty notes for every syllable approach. Dion for being as flat as a pancake - not only physically but also artistically and for being a big noise from start to finish in every ballad that is offered to her. Both Carey and Dion have great voices but don't know how to sing. A bit like a guy who can't fiddle even though he happens to be the proud owner of a Stradivarius. Rieu for being that guy not able to fiddle even though the masses rate him higher than Heifetz, Oistrakh, Mutter and Perlman combined.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Andre said:


> I wanted to include *Andrew Lloyd Webber *as well, but I think his music has (an ounce of?) more merit than the guys & gals listed above...Nevertheless, "Music of the Night" from the _Phantom of the Opera _is one of my worst earworms ever. I never want to hear it EVER AGAIN!!!


I'm lucky as I wouldn't recognise anything by the artists mentioned in the poll. But I second ALW - but I'd put Memories at the top of the list. And now that I've mentioned it, I can hear the wretched earworm. Aaargh.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe I should have put *Dolly Parton* ("Stand by your man" - ugh) instead of Garth Brooks, but oh well. I agree that Carey & Dion do have ok voices, but I just can't stand the crap they sing, no matter how well they do it. Yes & pretentiousness does come to mind with all of these people. They put themselves WAY above what they are (not a shred of artistry or subtlety). It's strictly music for the masses, which (unfortunately) inevitably finds its way into the collective consciousness. I bet most people around the world, in both Western & non-Western societies, would easily recognise these earworms. We can't get them out of our collective consciousness, the same way we can't get them out of our heads. They are ubiquitous in every sense of the word...


----------



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

I own very few of these artists, but frankly I hate the soulless crap that passes for current Rock, R&B, Rap that dominates top 40 far more than any of the ones you listed. At least most of the ones on your list have achieved a level of musicianship that I can respect even if I find the music bland.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andre said:


> Maybe I should have put *Dolly Parton* ("Stand by your man" - ugh) instead of Garth Brooks, but oh well.


"Stand by Your Man" is a Tammy Wynette tune.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Good God, I've only heard of two of them - Dion and Carrey. I don't think I've heard a single song by either of those.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Andre said:


> Maybe I should have put *Dolly Parton* ("Stand by your man" - ugh) instead of Garth Brooks, but oh well. I agree that Carey & Dion do have ok voices, but I just can't stand the crap they sing, no matter how well they do it. Yes & pretentiousness does come to mind with all of these people. They put themselves WAY above what they are (not a shred of artistry or subtlety). It's strictly music for the masses, which (unfortunately) inevitably finds its way into the collective consciousness. I bet most people around the world, in both Western & non-Western societies, would easily recognise these earworms. We can't get them out of our collective consciousness, the same way we can't get them out of our heads. They are ubiquitous in every sense of the word...


I remember a story from a while ago but can't think exactly where I heard it or read it from but it goes like this.

An up and coming band that are trying do produce respectable music have been told a record company are interested in signing them up. So members of this band find out what other artists are signed to that label to see if it's for them. They notice quite a few names they like (I can't remember exactly who but it was artists like Iggy Pop, Sonic Youth and Lou Reed) and think they may have come into some great luck. So they go to the record company's offices and the first thing they notice is loads of pictures of Barry Manilow in the foyer and none of any other artist. They begin to think thismight be a different office, so one of the band members approachs the nearest employee and asks what's the deal with all the Manilow pictures. He says that if the company decides to sign you, it's effectively going to be Barry Manilow bank rolling your band and all your favourite bands on the label.

The moral of the story is that these money making behemoths of bland pop may be offensive to your ears but sometimes their revenue funds the little niche bands and allows them to get their music to you.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Argus said:


> I remember a story from a while ago but can't think exactly where I heard it or read it from but it goes like this.
> 
> An up and coming band that are trying do produce respectable music have been told a record company are interested in signing them up. So members of this band find out what other artists are signed to that label to see if it's for them. They notice quite a few names they like (I can't remember exactly who but it was artists like Iggy Pop, Sonic Youth and Lou Reed) and think they may have come into some great luck. So they go to the record company's offices and the first thing they notice is loads of pictures of Barry Manilow in the foyer and none of any other artist. They begin to think thismight be a different office, so one of the band members approachs the nearest employee and asks what's the deal with all the Manilow pictures. He says that if the company decides to sign you, it's effectively going to be Barry Manilow bank rolling your band and all your favourite bands on the label.
> 
> The moral of the story is that these money making behemoths of bland pop may be offensive to your ears but sometimes their revenue funds the little niche bands and allows them to get their music to you.


I once read an interview with the famous bluesrock/jamband the Allman Brothers Band who as you no doubt know are skilled musicians. They talked about their first audition for a big label. "You guys definitely can play" the record guy said. "But people don't care about that. You have to offer them a show. Take for example that guy who plays the organ. He's very good looking. He should be in the frontline. Put a salami in his pants and let him jump around to get the ladies excited!"


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

John Denver, R Kelly, the Proclaimers, UB40 and Sarah Brightman would have to be five of my all time most hated recording artists. I'm sorry, but I just can't narrow that down. 

As luck would have it, my dad likes them all. I would imagine they use the music of John Denver as a severe form of torture in Burma.

Of those you mention, although it's a tough choice, I'd say Garth Brooks, Michael Bolton and Celine Dion.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, like my mother loves _Phantom of the Opera_, I absolutely loathe it (the generation gap?).

& would you put Rod Stewart among these kind of earworm producers?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

they just don't bother me. i'll pick mariah if i must.

dj


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> John Denver, _R Kelly_, the Proclaimers, UB40 and Sarah Brightman would have to be five of my all time most hated recording artists. I'm sorry, but I just can't narrow that down.
> 
> As luck would have it, my dad likes them all. I would imagine they use the music of John Denver as a severe form of torture in Burma.
> 
> Of those you mention, although it's a tough choice, I'd say Garth Brooks, Michael Bolton and Celine Dion.


I was going to stick up for R Kelly and say he had one good song but I was confused. I thought he did this song for Space Jam but it was Seal. R Kelly did the other naff cheesy song from the film. So I agree with all your choices.



> & would you put Rod Stewart among these kind of earworm producers?


Rod Stewart did some good stuff in the 60's and early 70's that evens out the stuff he put out later.

How can you not like this:






And to a lesser extent these:


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Argus said:


> Rod Stewart did some good stuff in the 60's and early 70's that evens out the stuff he put out later.
> 
> How can you not like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going to say Rod Stewart as "Hot Legs" and "Sailing" (even though it's a cover) are toecurlingly bad, but I remember some of the stuff from his first album being quite decent.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Il Seraglio said:


> Yeah, I was going to say Rod Stewart as "Hot Legs" and "Sailing" (even though it's a cover) are toecurlingly bad, but I remember some of the stuff from his first album being quite decent.


I like his early material quite a bit. The Every Picture Tells a Story and Gasoline Alley albums and to a lesser degree also the stuff he did as lead vocalist of the Faces and the Jeff Beck Group.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'm more annoyed by Miley Cyrus than her father. There is nothing genuine about her.


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter Andre - who?! 

Garth Brooks -

Michael Bolton - Avoided like the plague! So, don't know anything bout' him.

Michael Buble - Wiki says 'sold more than 25 million albums worldwide'. I'm certainly not amongst those!

Mariah Carey - God darn! I youtube'd just to check whether I've actually heard a song of hers. Neither *'Touch My Body'* nor *'We Belong Together'* rang a bell inside. On the contrary, I was disappointed that the videos weren't actually a porn flick . And anyone who thinks of a 'knife' as a beauty object needs their brain scanned!

Billy Ray Cyrus - Again I had to do a quick google search and oh god, 'Achy Breaky Heart' brings back bad memories! So, first vote goes to him!

Celine Dion - The titanic girl? Yeah, she can go to hell. Horrible song and movie.

Barry Manilow - uhhh, wha?! Excuse me, I live under a rock .

Andre Rieu -

Yanni - Heard he's an annoying cu*t. Avoided thus far! (a bit prejudiced, but hey, not that I care).

So yeah, Mariah Carey, Billy Ray Cyrus & Celine Dion it is!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I might move to India if it means I can get away from the music over here as you seem to suggest.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Celine _is the winner for me, what a list of badness................


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

How the hell did you find this thread, Ed? I wasn't even a member when it was active.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Eddie has ways, actually just a simple search will do it


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate all of them equally. Are any of them dead yet?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I hate all of them equally. Are any of them dead yet?


Life is not fair


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Garth Brooks is the mildest for me on my scale. I actually like the song from Titanic from Celine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't choose three because most of them are rubbish.


----------

